# Back in saltwater territory!!



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi,I'll be back in saltwater this weekend lookin for tog and flounder. I've read the regulations...keeper summer fluke won't start til Monday. What about winter fluke and what the easiest way to tell the difference?
Thanks


----------



## HelpOnTheWay (Feb 23, 2004)

Winter flounder (not winter fluke) is a 'right sided' flounder. That means if you put it on a table with the dark side up and the belly towards you, the head points to the right. Summer flounder (fluke) are left sided. Fluke also have a big mouth, loaded with needle-like teeth, with the jaw extending back as far as the eyes. Winter flounder have a small, toothless mouth designed for eating worms, small shrimp, etc. I've only heard of 2 fluke caught in NJ waters as of yet, and the winter flounder are on the run toward the ocean, but feeding heavily. Season for winter flounder ends May 31 (i think), long after all the fish have departed for the shelf.


----------



## flatfish (Nov 14, 2002)

fluke season opens may8th


----------



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

Okay thanks,they push it back til next Saturday,and thanks also too" Help on the way" thats easy to remember. Although from these two replies the flounder will be throw backs. We'll give it a try anyway.
Thanks


----------

